# Most Recent



## N!cky (Jul 28, 2009)

This rod my dad wrapped for me and it is 6' M power Fast action. I dont know what blank specificaly but it is a St. Croix.

Butt Wrap










Whole


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

That's one beautiful butt wrap!!!!!!!!!!! Your father'sdone a great job on that rod for sure


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

Awesome looking, I did that spider wrap on a jigging rod and nearly killed the whole thing when I went to tie-off when I cut into wrap. I dont think I would ever do another as its take to much time.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

All I can say is that your dad is a true craftsman. Beautiful looking rod.

Kim


----------

